# Proper code for Immunizations



## vrolen (Apr 27, 2012)

I am trying to make sure we are coding all of our immunizations correctly and i have run into a couple questions - Any thoughts are appreciated:

CPT 90646 Hib-PRP-D conjugate (Booster only): I am not certain what the "D" stands for and does HIBERIX meet this codes requirements?

CPT 90647 Hib-PRP-OMP conjugate: What is the "OMP" part, and does PedvaxHIB meet this codes requirements?

CPT 90648 Hib-PRP-T conjugate: What is the "T" and does HctHib meet this codes requirements?

DAPTACEL: I cannot find the component of "bordetella" in any CPT code, otherwise this seems to relate to code 90700 DTap-Hib-IPV - thoughts?

Adecel (TDaP) also has the component "bordetella", otherwise it seems to match 90715 Tdap - thoughts?



Thank you


----------

